
Hyperloop One is considering 11 US routes for its futuristic transport system - curtis
http://www.businessinsider.com/hyperloop-one-10-possible-routes-united-states-2017-4/#1-hyperloop-massachussetts-1
======
tradersam
> 5\. Team Hyperloop West

Oh man this would be amazing. The 5 to get to and from San Diego can be a pain
in the ass, and the train has been having lots of delays and raising prices
lately. Hyperloop here would jump-start a public transit revolution here in
SoCal.

